# clear corners and other goodies...where to get 'em?



## 1979GTI16V (Sep 22, 2001)

I have been having a hard time finding any accesories for my 86 5000 CS TQ. any suggestions? I found TAP and others have the performance goods but nobody seems to have body or lighting stuff


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: clear corners and other goodies...where to get 'em? (1979GTI16V)*

Steer clear of TAP as far as chips go. Unfortunately clear corners are NLA your best bet would be trying to find set of used euro headlight with clear corners already attached. They were available from here http://sites.internet.lu/folders/customautocraft/


----------



## 1979GTI16V (Sep 22, 2001)

*Re: clear corners and other goodies...where to get 'em? (yodasfro)*

who would you recommend for the chip upgrade then?


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: clear corners and other goodies...where to get 'em? (1979GTI16V)*

I would talk to Ben Swann about his QLCC http://www.gtquattro.com/qlcc.html


----------



## 1979GTI16V (Sep 22, 2001)

*Re: clear corners and other goodies...where to get 'em? (yodasfro)*

Ben looks like the hook up for the chip....thanks!


----------

